# Years living cost



## iBike (Sep 24, 2015)

Evening,

I'm planning to start a business in HK. I'm planning to have finances to support myself for a year without an income. My question is what would a rough cost be?

I'm a single 29 year old, can lead a modest lifestyle if I chose so. I wouldn't be looking at bare basics, just a room in shared apartment in a decent area of town, couple of nights out per month, can have limited outgoings other than mobile, gym cost, food and utilities.

I know this is a very broad question....


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

iBike said:


> Evening,
> 
> I'm planning to start a business in HK. I'm planning to have finances to support myself for a year without an income. My question is what would a rough cost be?
> 
> ...


First of all, have you consider the visa question. You will need a visa in order to work or start a business in Hong Kong. If you hold a British Citizen passport, you can get a working holiday visa for Hong Kong.

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department

You need to remember that housing cost in Hong Kong can be very high.


----------



## iBike (Sep 24, 2015)

My understanding is that I can apply for an investment visa as I'll be establishing my business in HK or I could also apply for a working visa sponsored by my own business....


----------

